

Ask HN: What do you think of my new startup's landing page? shopulse.com - lrsuccess

Hey everyone,<p>I'm going to pitch my startup http://shopulse.com soon at a local incubator's demo day. I just wanted some feedback on my landing page and the text more specifically. Thanks.
======
zachacole
It looks nice. I'm not sure how much customization LaunchRock gives you with
text width, etc., but it seems a bit wordy, without actually telling me too
much.

I read the initial headers in the black boxes, and become curious - how does
it let me sell without doing anything. So many a quick 1, 2, 3, numbered steps
instead of paragraph text would work better? Hope this helps.

~~~
lrsuccess
Thanks! It does help for sure!

------
mneumegen
The first thing that popped into my mind is how is this different to shopify?
What's your point of difference?

~~~
lrsuccess
Thanks for your feedback! I've adjusted the text a bit.

------
samstave
Looks fine. Has very little information.

Since you just asked "how does my landing page look": it looks like a landing
page.

I'd like it to have more information about what it is you're trying to
accomplish, and how, on the page...

I had no incentive to join the wait list - as I am likely not your target -
but you should push people over the edge with more info.

~~~
lrsuccess
Thank you very much for your feedback. It is very appreciated!

